# will be attending WSC starting this summer



## Calvinist Cowboy (May 6, 2009)

Just wanted to let ya'll know that I will be starting at WSC this summer with the Greek I class. Thanks to all of you who prayed for me. God is truly good!  


BTW, who else here on the PB is at WSC or starting there this summer?


----------



## ww (May 6, 2009)

Calvinist Cowboy said:


> Just wanted to let ya'll know that I will be starting at WSC this summer with the Greek I class. Thanks to all of you who prayed for me. God is truly good!
> 
> 
> BTW, who else here on the PB is at WSC or starting there this summer?



You picked a fine institution sir! May God give you clarity, wisdom, and determination to finish the course.


----------



## dannyhyde (May 6, 2009)

Congrats!

Get away from the summer heat, come on out to the coast to the Oceanside URC, and introduce yourself!


----------



## Berean (May 6, 2009)




----------



## DMcFadden (May 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## GD (May 6, 2009)

Excellent choice!


----------



## Hamalas (May 6, 2009)

Well, I guess you could do worse.





Just kidding! My (incredible) pastor attended there and I'm sure it will profit you greatly! Praise be to God for helping to guide you.


----------



## Ivan (May 6, 2009)

Wonderful news, Ben! God bless!


----------



## PresbyDane (May 6, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## AndyS (May 6, 2009)

Calvinist Cowboy said:


> Just wanted to let ya'll know that I will be starting at WSC this summer with the Greek I class. Thanks to all of you who prayed for me. God is truly good!
> 
> 
> BTW, who else here on the PB is at WSC or starting there this summer?



I graduated from there in 2001.

Congratulations! You'll love Dr. Baugh (Greek). Awesome teacher & better person.

P.S. Take Danny up on his offer, BTW!


----------



## Pilgrim72 (May 6, 2009)

Congratulations Ben! That's great news! Now you'll be close by...


----------



## AThornquist (May 6, 2009)

Congrats man


----------



## forgivenmuch (May 6, 2009)

Such a solid school. What an awesome opportunity.


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (May 6, 2009)

Thanks all! I'm excited about this blessing.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (May 7, 2009)

Welcome Ben. 

Y'all come.


----------



## ReformedChapin (May 7, 2009)

Congrats Ben.

I hope to go to WSC sometime next year. Maybe I will see you there.


----------



## danborvan (May 7, 2009)

Hi Ben,

Let me be the first current student to welcome you to WSC. I'll look you up over the summer as you suffer in Greek and the Escondido heat.

Dan


----------



## DMcFadden (May 7, 2009)

Oh oh. Does that mean that you will have to shave your head and get the Borg look of a certain historical theologian known to frequent those environs? 

Is it really true that they won't let you graduate unless you can pronounce Caspar Olevianus correctly? Hmmm.


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (May 7, 2009)

Thanks Dan. 

And hopefully no, I shouldn't have to shave my head (unless someone else does it whilst I sleep).


----------



## AndyS (May 7, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> Oh oh. Does that mean that you will have to shave your head and get the Borg look of a certain historical theologian known to frequent those environs?
> 
> Is it really true that they won't let you graduate unless you can pronounce Caspar Olevianus correctly? Hmmm.



"Borg look"??? 

Might have to get a "Go Big Red!" bumper sticker, though. (Definitely not wise to enter the class room yelling "Boomer! Sooner!")


----------



## forgivenmuch (May 8, 2009)

By the way, what is the cost of living in Escondido?


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (May 8, 2009)

forgivenmuch said:


> By the way, what is the cost of living in Escondido?


 
heh heh (nervous laughter). That's the part I'm working on right now. I was blessed with a scholarship, but the cost of living is rather high. I received a list of housing from Mark MacVey (the admissions director), so I'm working through that now. If anybody has suggestions or tips, feel free to post them or PM me with them.


----------

